# Roman Ogee



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

They say that ignorance is bliss - Well I must be extremely happy - I'm a novice and everything I have accomplished is self taught - but I'm half afraid of the router and I have trouble setting different bits - I am using a router table - I'm trying to take an oval base of 1/2 inch oak and I want to put an decorative edge other than a round over radius, I've tried a Roman Ogee and all I end up with is a bit that grabs the wood puts a big gouge at the start and really looks terrible. I am not using a fence is this mistake #1? Is there abook that anyone knows of that shows how to set bits?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Angus I think you answered your own post with the fence that is. So you can adjust your cut sounds like maybe you are getting to much of the ogee bit and pulling it right in. If you set your fence up and take just the profile from the bit you might have a better cut. Try it on a scrap piece and try it that way. For the height issue I went and bought myself a router height gauge. I found that it works really well for me. Or you could order the brass measuring bars from oak park.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Using a fence is a must (in my oppinion) for straight pieces ,but you need a starting pin (safety pin) for curved objects. There are many good router books for beginners,start with your public library. I use a router a lot and while it may look intimidating with a little reading and a lot of practice you will find it to be a very safe tool. Take your time and have fun.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank you Glenmore and JerryMayfield - I set up a fence and was able to accomplish the result I wanted on the straight edge - my stock is 6 1/4 wide - I have a full radius on each end and I want the Ogee bit to go completely around the the stock - so far the ends aren't working - the bit seems to grab and I get an extremelly rough cut - I'll keep trying, but your comments were both helpful and appreciated - thank you.
Angus


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

No problem Angus I have the same problem with digging in at the ends my secret is make it just a tad longer and after cut it to proper length. Glad to be of help.


----------



## JimB1940 (Apr 26, 2009)

*blissful*



angus said:


> They say that ignorance is bliss - Well I must be extremely happy - I'm a novice and everything I have accomplished is self taught - but I'm half afraid of the router and I have trouble setting different bits - I am using a router table - I'm trying to take an oval base of 1/2 inch oak and I want to put an decorative edge other than a round over radius, I've tried a Roman Ogee and all I end up with is a bit that grabs the wood puts a big gouge at the start and really looks terrible. I am not using a fence is this mistake #1? Is there abook that anyone knows of that shows how to set bits?


Ok, you're not using a fence. I hope then that the bit is the type that is guided by a bearing---using neither will almost always end with the bit gouging and digging in. Don't know what you mean about "setting" the bit. The only setting I am familiar with is the depth setting. That you might want to raise that in steps, making the last pass very shallow so as to avoid burning which varries depending on wood species and sap content. Nothing to be shy of with a router, just use good sense and keep your fingrs away form the cutter. JimB1940


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

Another thought on the gouging, Angus, PLEASE make sure you are feeding the material in the right direction. Not meant as an insult, just looking at all of the possibilities. 

Steve


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Angus, using the fence is fine, set it an inch or two behind the cutter and, feeding from right to left and anti-clockwise around curves use it to steady the wood as you approach the cutter. As mentioned already, for curves you must use a bearing cutter. This shot, whilst using a straight cutter illustrates what I mean.


----------

